

Ask news.YC: what are you listening to right now? - jgrahamc

Artist,Title<p>For me the response is: Within Temptation,Stand My Ground
======
ctkrohn
Explosions In The Sky - The Earth Is Not A Cold Dead Place

Post-rock is nearly ideal coding music.

~~~
SwellJoe
I'm picky about my post-rock, but I like Jesu a lot, Neurosis occasionally,
and Pelican OK. Most of it is just too vague and meandering...but records that
lack lyrics (or identifiable ones, anyway) are best for my productivity.

~~~
ctkrohn
Great choices... I've seen Jesu and Isis live in the past month or so; they
both were great.

------
ivankirigin
I just uploaded this today to share to a friend. Prepare to laugh a lot:
<http://kirigin.com/music/dc.html>

I've been listening to Timbaland's "Give it to me" and "The way I are" for
about 2 weeks straight. Normally, Autechre, Tool, Boards of Canada, AphexTwin,
Radiohead, and NIN populate my playlists.

------
SwellJoe
Any Trouble - Where are all the nice girls?

I just discovered this old Stiff Records act from the 80's, and love several
of their songs. I likes my rock and roll obscure.

Earlier today I was listening to the new record from the New Pornographers.

------
brent
Mogwai, Terrific Speech 2

------
abstractbill
Squarepusher, Hello Meow

~~~
ivankirigin
"My Red Hot Car" is one of my favorite songs. Gotta get the extended version
though.

~~~
brent
Thank you! That used to have a permanent spot on my playlist ~5-6 years ago
and I had completely forgotten about it. What a gem.

------
omouse
Kenna, Out of Control

<http://youtube.com/watch?v=ESWWnJ1nBJw> Skip to 30 secs.

~~~
rms
Kenna's new album was OK, but his first one, New Sacred Cow was a masterpiece.
Definitely my favorite album of 2003.

This is the video of the first single, it was adapted from an Oscar nominated
short film. www.youtube.com/watch?v=owS1coeoWEc

------
bootload
NY, Chrome Dreams II ~ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrome_Dreams_II>

------
oditogre
"Orbital - Doctor?"

I'm at work, and my work playlist on anywhere.fm has a bunch of Orbital on
it...very soothing. :)

------
dfranke
George Kirbye, "With Angel's Face and Brightness". From _The Triumphs of
Oriana_ , compiled by Thomas Morley.

------
dbrush
Death Is the Road to Awe, Clint Mansell

~~~
matth
The entire soundtrack to The Fountain is pure excellence. The Last Man is my
favorite track off that album, after Death is the Road to Awe. Very haunting
and beautiful.

------
mynameishere
Cat Stevens, foreigner suite. Something none of you have listened to and
probably never will.

------
sosuke
My boss on a conference call making my IQ drop. I'd better put on my
headphones now.

------
kyro
The Aquabats - Worms Make Dirt

------
nostrademons
Mike Oldfield, Tubular World.

------
jey
<http://www.radiolab.org>

------
edw519
The little voice in my head, saying, "Who wrote this $*(&##?" That is all.

------
DanielBMarkham
Dave Brubeck, Time Out <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Out_>(album)

------
mattculbreth
Robert Plant and Alison Krauss, "Raising Sand"

------
Elfan
jwz's mixtapes

<http://cerebrum.dnalounge.com/mixtapes/>

~~~
abstractbill
I've been enjoying those too.

------
slashcom
Broken Social Scene - You Forgot it in People

------
omnipath
The Adam Carolla Daily Radio Show Podcast

------
davidw
Fishbone's "Still Stuck in Your Throat"

------
brianmckenzie
Spiritualized, You Know it's true

------
german
Tito Nieves, Fabricando Fantasias

------
goodgoblin
Vince Guaraldi, Linus and Lucy

------
matth
The Kinks - This Time Tomorrow

------
rms
Wyclef Jean -- The Carnival

------
pythondude
harry potter audiobook :P

------
VinzO
The Lord Of The Rings OST

------
revolvingcur
Kaskade, Steppin' Out

------
emmett
Ministry of Sound 2008

------
jkush
Smashing Pumpkins.

------
ian
Burial, Archangel

------
jamesbritt
Electrelane!

------
thomasswift
the NEW scary kids scaring kids

------
rokhayakebe
Tupac Still Ballin. Whooooo.<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gw0z87x-Ds>

------
joeguilmette
desmond dekker - unity

------
immad
This does not seem like Hacker News

~~~
ivankirigin
Actually, I find talk of music coming up a lot in programming circles. People
need to focus. Music helps them do that. Headphones as an isolation &
concentration device are key to my development setup.

------
webnrrd2k
Right now I've been working through a compilation of my all-time favorite
songs. There are a few thousand songs on it. Here's a few:

10,000 Maniacs - These Are Days A. Krauss & Union Station - Wild Bill Jones<br
/> Afro Celt Sound System - Release<br /> Alanis Morissette - Excuses<br />
Alpinestars - Hotel Parallel<br /> Ani DiFranco - Fierce Flawless<br />
Animaniacs - The Planets<br /> Autamata - Jellyman<br /> Banana splits (Tra la
la song) (live) - Dickies - Dickie<br /> Beck & Emmylou Harris - Sin City<br
/> Billie Holiday - Ain`t Nobody`s Business If I Do<br /> Billy Joe and the
Checkmates - Percolator<br /> Bloodhound Gang - A Lap Dance Is So Much Better
if the Stripper is Crying<br /> Bela Fleck & The Flecktones - Sojourn Of
Arjuna<br /> C. t. King & T. Linden - John Law Burned Down The Liquo<br />
Calexico - El Picador<br /> carbon leaf - let your troubles roll by<br />
Carbon Leaf - On Any Given Day<br /> 'Suede' - Nina Simone - Feeling Good<br
/> Chet Atkins - Peanut Vendor<br /> Chet Atkins - Wheels<br /> Cocteau Twins
- Alice<br /> The Cowboy Junkies - Ooh Las Vegas<br /> Crash Test Dummies -
Superman's Song<br /> Cyril Pahinui - Panini Pua Kea<br /> Dean Martin - CHA
CHA CHA D'AMORE-DINO<br /> The Dickies - Toxic Avenger<br /> Franz Ferdinand -
Matinee<br /> Friends of Dean Martinez - All the Pretty Horses<br /> G. Welch
& D. Rawlings - I Want To Sing That Rock And Roll Music<br /> Gillian Welch -
Hickory Wind<br /> Havalinas - losing you<br /> Hellecasters - hall of the
mountain king.mp3<br /> Henry Mancini - Baby Elephant Walk<br /> Howlin' Wolf
- Three Hundred Pounds of Joy<br /> Howlin' Wolf - Built For Comfort<br />
J.J. Jackson & The Jackaels - Oo-Ma-Liddi<br /> Jai Uttal - Lake Of
Exploits<br /> Jimmie Vaughan - Dengue Woman Blues<br /> Jon Wayne - Texas
Funeral<br /> The Kinks - Apeman<br /> Leonard Cohen - Famous Blue Raincoat<br
/> Louis Armstrong - What a Wonderful World<br /> Man... or Astro-Man? - A
Mouthful of Exhaust<br /> Momo Wandel Soumah - Felenko Yefe<br /> The Mrs
Ackroyd Band - Dachshunds With Erections Can't Climb Stairs<br /> Neko Case -
Things That Scare Me<br /> Nick Lowe - Mary Provost<br /> Old 97s - Won`t Be
Home<br /> The Modern Lovers - Pablo Picasso<br /> Paris Combo - Senor<br />
Patsy Cline - Crazy<br /> paul simon - graceland<br /> Phil Phillips - The
Evil Dope<br /> Placebo - Running Up That Hill<br /> The Pogues - Fairytale Of
New York<br /> Princess Ramona - Then I Start To Yodel<br /> Queen - Bohemian
Rhapsody<br /> Rezillos - Glad All Over<br /> Rezillos - (My Baby Does) Good
Sculptures<br /> Richard Thompson - Beeswing<br /> Richard Thompson - Walking
The Long Miles Home<br /> Roger Miller - King of the Road<br /> Sarah
McLachlan - World on Fire<br /> Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll - Ian Dury<br />
Southern Culture On The Skids - Voodoo Cadillac<br /> Southern Culture On The
Skids - Camel Walk<br /> Southern Culture On The Skids - Too Much Pork For
Just One Fork<br /> Stereo Instrumental Oldies - bob moore - mexico.mp3<br />
Stereo Instrumental Oldies - string-a-longs - wheels<br /> Throwing Muses -
Golden Thing<br /> tom waits - big time - 10 - big black mariah<br /> Toy
Dolls - Nellie The Elephant<br /> Buena Vista Social Club<br /> John Trubee -
a blind man's penis<br /> Venus Hum - Soul Sloshing<br /> QUINCY JONES - SOUL
BOSSA NOVA<br /> Yma Sumac - Wimoweh<br /> yma sumac_taki rari.mp3<br /> zarah
leander - wunderbar<br /> Plastic Bertrand - Ca Plane pour moi<br /> Germfree
adolescents - X-Ray Spex<br />

~~~
webnrrd2k
Your comments features suck ass -- you can't even put in basic html lists or
br's.

